# Can I play tv through zones 2 and 3 on my Yamaha HTR-6290 receiver



## Fishman46 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have the high definition Sony tv connected to the HDMI output on receiver and the cable box is connected to a HDMi input on receiver. I can play everything through zone 1 but not zone 2 and 3. I can only play the tuner, ie radio through zones 2 and 3. I had it connect differently up until last week and I was able to play the tv through zone 2 however I had several cables running from the tv to receiver and it looked terrible. I don't recall how it was previously connected. My buddy told me that I only needed 1 HDMI cable going from receiver to tv and the other components can be connected to receiver.

I was also read that this receiver is listed as a RXV-1900.

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

It's not uncommon for HDMI to be "different" and this problem is common across all digital audio inputs (optical and co-ax). It's as if the AVR only has one audio DAC... which it might. Go back to analog connections, with an independent cable for each audio channel, and the AVR no longer needs to use a DAC to process the signal and you can switch zones to your heart's content. 

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## Fishman46 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am somewhat illerate when it comes to electronics. So, are you saying to get rid of the HDMI cables and instead use co-ax and optical cables. My tv is on the wall so I was hoping not to have all those cables hanging down from the tv. But if this is the only soultion then this is what I will have to do. 

I think zone 1 is DAC and the other 2 zones are analog so this is why I need to use the analog connections on my receiver?

Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Most receivers can only play analog signals through zone 2 and 3. Analog signals are not digital. They include FM radio and anything that is connected through those old fashioned RCA shielded plugs. 

HDMI keeps everything digital. On many (most?) receivers, it is not available to zone 2 and 3.

When you say that you used to have lots of cables from the TV, those were likely analog outputs (like audio left and right) that went from the TV to the receiver. If you want to get the audio to zone 2 and 3, you will likely want to connect them back. If you want to get the sound from your cable box to zone 2 and 3, as long as your TV is on, you can use those audio connectors from the TV to the receiver to get the audio to one 2 and 3.

There are some receivers that can convert the HDMI signal to be available to zone 2 and 3, but in my research, they tend to be the higher priced ones.

Other sources like Internet Radio, Air Play, or DNLA servers may or may not be available for zone 2 and 3. I had one salesman tell me that in a Yamaha, if you activate Air Play in the main zone 1, it then becomes available in zone 2 and 3. After connecting, you can turn Air Play off in the main zone. But trying to turn Air Play on in zone 2 and 3 directly will not work.

So it can get complicated.


----------

